#ubuntu-reviews 2010-07-26
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> nigelb: at least I got to hear some noise from sweet India :)
<nigelb> haha
<dholbach> nigelb: no need to go crazy :)
<nigelb> you heard the echo from germany :p
<dholbach> but it was FROM India :)
<dholbach> alright, whatever
<nigelb> heh
<dholbach> so there's a few things I wanted to talk about
<nigelb> anyway, so we're way out of track
<dholbach> 1) Ubuntu Global Jam coming up soon
<dholbach> 2) Patch Days + Tuition Sessions
<dholbach> 3) Interviewing current contributors about their experience with the process
<dholbach> 4) Reaching out more generally
<dholbach> 5) Reactivating Bobbo! :-D
<nigelb> heh
 * vish thinks the review process needs to be review first :(
<vish> reviewed*
<nigelb> why?
<nigelb> I thought it was fine with no complaints
<nigelb> ('cept for nitpickers like you :p)
<vish> 1: we dont need so many tags ;p
<dholbach> I think it's just important to hear what our new contributors have to say in any case
<nigelb> Yes, we do.
<vish> no.. :s
<nigelb> how else doo you intend to keep track of the buckets?
<dholbach> shall we go through them one by one?
<vish> We need only 4 statuses:
<vish> - forwarded [this will work for all patches debian/upstream]
<vish> - needs-work  [these three are for patches which are lp projects]
<vish> - accepted
<vish> - rejected
<nigelb> vish: but if a patch is marked rejected we might still goo with it
<vish> nigelb: we cant keep baby sitting patches for ever :(
<nigelb> for example the ayatana does a lot of stuff rejected upstream
<vish> nigelb: rejected is for an Ubuntu task..
<nigelb> tags are per bug reports not per task
<vish> plus we need to do what bgo does , status of the patches , rather than tag bug reports
<vish> me need to get that in lp :)
<nigelb> status of patches was discussed at uds
<nigelb> If i remember, you were there :p
<vish> yeah , thats what i'm saying ;)
<nigelb> jcastro had an acition item and he updated it recently.
<nigelb> while its a good idea lp team thinks its too much of work to implement right now
<nigelb> and they suggested that we use tags which we're already doing
<nigelb> (this is the result of the action item)
<vish> nigelb: why do we need patch-fowarded-upstream + -debian ? why not just patch-forwarded?  if a relevant patch needs to to upstream/debian it is evident
<nigelb> We can have a patch forwarded to upstream and debian at the same time
<nigelb> how do you track that?
 * vish never saw such a bug yet :s
<nigelb> I did.
<dholbach> ok
<dholbach> I feel like we should have that discussion separately :)
<nigelb> heh
<nigelb> I shoulda been at uds
<dholbach> in terms of feedback I can imagine that there's a lot of other stuff coming up
<nigelb> this would have been so much easier if we could sit down and discuss :/
<dholbach> but we need to start reaching out to those new contributors first
<nigelb> instead of having reports maybe we need to blog about examples
<nigelb> like what effraim does for packaging.  that would seem interesting
<vish> dholbach: thats the first complaint any new contrib keeps whining about , too many patches :( , thats why i brought it up :)
<dholbach> I did a blog post like that already, anybody else wants to have a go?
 * vish fades aways
<nigelb> dholbach: I do.  Its my turn for reports today.  I'll do some.
<dholbach> vish: sorry, I didn't mean to rebuff your comments
<dholbach> vish: I think they're important, but I felt that it was part of a longer conversation
<dholbach> and tried to go through the quicker pieces first
<vish> cool.. :)
<nigelb> dholbach: we need to have a patch day soon :)
<nigelb> shall we bug pedro about it today? next thursday perhaps?
<dholbach> pedro is at GUADEC right now
<nigelb> ahhh.  Oh no.
<dholbach> so maybe the thursday afterwards
<dholbach> which would leave more time for organisation
<nigelb> Yes.
<dholbach> I'm happy to send him a mail about it
<dholbach> ok
<dholbach> regarding http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGlobalJam
<nigelb> Same system as last time, 1 person in the channel provides support for questions etc
<dholbach> it's going to be quite a big event, happening in a month
<dholbach> it'd be nice if we could integrate info about Cleansweep into either http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGlobalJam directly or maybe http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Jams/Bugs
<dholbach> do you think that makes sense?
<nigelb> yes.  it does
<dholbach> do you think you can have a look and see where it fits in well?
<nigelb> I was planning on having a bug jam in our city.  May be I could organize it towards patches
<dholbach> I'll also mention it as part of the UGJ announce
<dholbach> sounds awesome
<nigelb> I will. I will either fix it or talk to pedro about it first
<dholbach> fantastic
<dholbach> that's two discussion points off the list already :)
<dholbach> let's talk about the actions in a few days again so we can see where we stand
<nigelb> ok
<nigelb> I'll go compose that blog post now
<dholbach> how can we reach out more generally and also reach out to existing contributors about their experience with the process?
<dholbach> shall we maybe just ask during the patch days?
<nigelb> yeah.  good idea
<nigelb> just 4 questions would do
<nigelb> small enough for people to spare 5 minutes
<dholbach> are you going to draft something up so we can ask them immediately during the event?
<nigelb> yep, I will :)
<dholbach> super
<dholbach> and maybe we should think about reaching out more after those events again
<nigelb> yeah, have a list of people who participated and poke them often
<dholbach> I think I'll CC bobbo in all those discussion mails too
<nigelb> yep, good idea
<dholbach> maybe he's interested in helping out
<nigelb> also, you could display that counter on your site
<nigelb> and also poke and push other community folks like jono to display it
<dholbach> I'll have a look and see
<nigelb> torture them if you have to :D
<dholbach> haha
<dholbach> nigelb: sent the summary
<dholbach> nigelb: let's re-review in a few days
<nigelb> okay
<vish> dholbach: there is one item jcastro was supposed to do during UGJ
 * vish finds blueprint
<dholbach> https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-m-global-jam
<vish> nigelb: poke..
<nigelb> vish: ouch
<vish> nigelb: right , so back to the reduce tags
<vish> nigelb: is there any way , we can reduce ,them , seems a bit much .. we can make it a lot more simpler
<nigelb> vish: I'm thinking of it now that you say it so vehemently
<vish> we have nearly 11-12 tags , and the first thing anyone sees that list they go .. awww :s
<nigelb> best part...
<nigelb> we always use only 3 :/
<vish> yeah
<nigelb> patch-needswork, patch-forwarded-upstream
<nigelb> well, the othe one is "patch"
<nigelb> vish: I've asked doctormo to take a look at the process
<vish> Nicke: i say , we combine the tags and reduce to just 4.. and we dont ask anyone to babysit the patch , we need to make the submitter  more familiar with upstrea/debian
<vish> we cant keep reporting back , upstream says "so so.."
<vish> err , nigelb ^
<vish> Nicke: unping ;)
<nigelb> can give me a few days to talk to others?
<nigelb> vish: unping is so LOL.  Now you've pinged him/her twice >D
<vish> nigelb: no probs for me ;)
<vish> ;)
<nigelb> vish: also, bug me next week.  I might get overwhelmed. :D
<vish> nigelb: hehe , alteast he wont keep wondering whaaaaat! :)
<vish> nigelb: meh , i forget more than you ;p , thats why i mention now ..
<nigelb> haha
<massimo_> evening all !
<massimo_> somebody got some tips for a newcomer?
<massimo_> having trouble finding my fingerprint? command : gpg --fingerprint does not return anything, any help plz?
#ubuntu-reviews 2010-07-27
<dholbach> good morning
<lxp> hi
<lxp> can someone please review the patch i have attached to bug #537133 mountall issues with NFS root filesystem (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mountall/+bug/537133)?
<ubot4> lxp: Bug 537133 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/537133 is private
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 537133 in portmap (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 3 other projects) "mountall issues with NFS root filesystem (affects: 13) (dups: 2) (heat: 78)" [Medium,Fix released]
#ubuntu-reviews 2010-07-28
<dholbach> good morning
<MWelchUK_work> Does anyone know when the patch attached to this bug may be reviewed?: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gzip/+bug/524366/
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 524366 in gzip (Fedora) (and 1 other project) "Regression: CRC error an i386 (affects: 15) (dups: 1) (heat: 96)" [Unknown,Unknown]
#ubuntu-reviews 2010-07-29
<dholbach> good morning
<vish> bdmurray: hmm , Bug #554174 got tagged "patch" after the fix got released ...
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 554174 in system-config-printer (Debian) (and 2 other projects) "Inappropriately appears in Ubuntu Software Center "Developer Tools" > "Python" (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Unknown,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/554174
<nigelb> vish: if you have the time track the mail to the list about this so brian can see all the headers
<vish> nigelb: can i get more than 24hrs in a day? :)
<nigelb> vish: maybe.  ask dholbach what he's on :p
<dholbach> what are you guys talking about?
<nigelb> dholbach: heh, was kidding.
<vish> dholbach: we plan to be vampires :D
<nigelb> hahahaha
<nigelb> twilight style!
<dholbach> I'm not going to stop you
<vish> dholbach: awesome! we planned to use you as our first victim \o/
<MWelchUK_work> Any chance of Bug #554174 being reviewed soon?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 554174 in system-config-printer (Debian) (and 2 other projects) "Inappropriately appears in Ubuntu Software Center "Developer Tools" > "Python" (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Unknown,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/554174
<MWelchUK_work> Agh! Bug #524366 even!
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 524366 in gzip (Fedora) (and 1 other project) "Regression: CRC error an i386 (affects: 15) (dups: 1) (heat: 96)" [Unknown,Unknown] https://launchpad.net/bugs/524366
<nigelb> MWelchUK_work: its on the sponsorship queue.  Have you thought of forwarding the patch upstream?
<MWelchUK_work> nigelb, The patch is a backport from upstream AFAICT.
<MWelchUK_work> nigelb, What's the typical timescale for patches to be reviewed? I only ask because this problem has been known about since at least February, with a patch being available for over a month. This issue was discovered in Fedora in May and was rolled out at the beginning of this month...
#ubuntu-reviews 2010-07-30
<dholbach> good morning
<tuos> Hi! I am beginning to give some love back and picked up a quite simple bug to get it fixed: (LP: #610622). I pushed a fix-proposal to lp and posted a review request/merge proposal. According to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DistributedDevelopment/Documentation/SeekingSponsorship , that should be pretty much it to get the sponsorship process going.
<tuos> I set the status of the bug to "In progress" and assigned it to my self, just like https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Status said. However, I started to think if it was the right thing to do.
<tuos> Code-review docs talk about setting the status to "In progress" if the patch needs still work and is done by a reviewer.
<tuos> So the long story in short: what should be the status of the bug during a review/merge process? And should it be assigned to someone only by reviewers?
<nigelb> tuos: sponsoring has its own process and happens automatically
<nigelb> tuos: the reviewers generally don't go through the sponsors list.  Someone will get to it soon :)
<nigelb> (except for the reviewers who are also sponsors)
<MWelchUK_work> Hey jono - haven't seen you about for a few years (I'm the daft one from LRL a few years back and Linux Expo UK with long Blonde hair...). Hows the land of the free treating you.
<jono> hey MWelchUK_work!
<jono> long time
<jono> about to hop on a call, but all good?
<MWelchUK_work> Certainly is
<MWelchUK_work> Yup - I'll pester you some other time :-)
<nigelb> MWelchUK_work: sorry about the other day.  I fell asleep.
<nigelb> If something is in the sponsorship queue, it will be checked out soon enough.  I'm not sure what's the current wait time time.
<nigelb> Generally, I poke somone I know for sponsorship.
<MWelchUK_work> nigelb, np
<nigelb> but that's not needed at all.  I do it only for feedback for future :)
<MWelchUK_work> I'm afraid I'm a bit naive to the processes arround Ubuntu development - for the most part it "just works" for me as a dev host.
<MWelchUK_work> I just gagging to move up to 10.04 (my current dev machine is 8.04)
<nigelb> ah :))
<MWelchUK_work> Work machine - I go from LTS to LTS. Not sure my manager would be too happy with me taking time to re-install my machine every 6 months...
<nigelb> yeah that's what we plan to do too.  Just moved to 10.04 from windows 2000
<MWelchUK_work> Now that's an upgrade :-)
<nigelb> Yep.  They were planning on buying new systems.
<nigelb> Now, just some ram and it works great.
<candrea> Hi there! I'm looking for someone to review a quick and easy patch of mine, can somebody help me, please?
<nigelb> candrea: sure, bug 3?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 3 in mono (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "Custom information for each translation team (affects: 1) (heat: 2)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/3
<nigelb> bug # rather
<nigelb> fail.... bug number?
<candrea> bug 399711
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 399711 in software-properties (Ubuntu) "add-apt-repository ppa:username does not add deb-src entry (affects: 5) (heat: 36)" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/399711
<candrea> here's the MP: https://code.launchpad.net/~andrea.corbellini/software-properties/bug-399711/+merge/22593
<nigelb> candrea: I just poked mvo.  He's looking into it :)
<nigelb> candrea: < mvo> nigelb: looks fine
<candrea> nigelb: I poked him too some months ago, but he never replied, probably he was just busy... anyhow thanks!
<nigelb> candrea: np :)
<candrea> nigelb: cool. I'm not a core dev so I suppose he will merge it for me, right?
<nigelb> you've asked for it to be branched to the software cener trunk
<nigelb> he has to do it
<candrea> ok
